# Knives? Pfffft...



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Why putz around with a knife when you could be totin' a survival war hammer? hehe






Yeah baby, even zombies fear this beast! Woooohooo !!!

(No, I neither own one nor do I plan on getting one)


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't like silly things... normally... and yet I now find I have an urge to buy a warhammer.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

why do they call it a survival hammer, I can do more with a good axe? No!?!?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Be back in a little bit. Now where did I put those concrete blocks.....


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I don't like silly things... normally... and yet I now find I have an urge to buy a warhammer.


Ah, the power of advertising! Seriously, everything I've read on it, the tomahawk that is made by the same company looks real cool, but is a piece of junk. Give me an Estwing Camp Ax any day.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It would be a great entry tool. I am not certain I would carry it for self defense if something more appealing was available.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Well you can only carry so much ......... I'll stick with my gun


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

They have some funny videos. See the guy attacking the coke bottles?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

"The M48 Tactical Survival Hammer ... perfect for reminding 'gentleman callers' why they be respectful of your daughter and have her home by 10PM sharp!"


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Notice the full face shield - too embarrassed to show his face?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Ah, the power of advertising! Seriously, everything I've read on it, the tomahawk that is made by the same company looks real cool, but is a piece of junk. Give me an Estwing Camp Ax any day.


That would be the exact ax I own, as a matter of fact.

I wasn't serious, I wouldn't buy one of these things.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not sure (outside of a zombie apocalypse) where something like that would be useful. Some things like war hammers were left in the dust of history for good reason. Yet if somebody thinks they can make a buck on novelty they'll jump on it.

Maybe it would be good for cracking walnuts while we wait around for metal armor to come back into use.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I'm not sure (outside of a zombie apocalypse) where something like that would be useful. Some things like war hammers were left in the dust of history for good reason. Yet if somebody thinks they can make a buck on novelty they'll jump on it.


Have you seen a large percentage of knives being sold nowadays? I would say novelty is alive and well. We're just not the folks looking for it.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Make your own.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I will carry an extra loaded magazine and my knife for equal weight.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They have one by SOG for twenty. Looks similar but maybe a little smaller.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I sometimes wonder, with people buying this kind of stuff what kinds of strangeness will appear if the SHTF. 

I like the Estwing's. I have a Estwing hatched in my camp gear, an 18" Estwing in the Jeep for clearing limbs and small trees that are a bit too large to drive over. 

Of course after the attack on four policemen in NY city by an Estwing wielding psycho. Owning an Estwing might make you a person of interest with the alphabet agencies.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Save your money, and make your own.

I put one together with black iron pipe from the local hardware store.
A few reducers, a few caps, a T-joint and a handle... viola!

It's just light enough to use with one hand, and can easily deliver a blow similar to the one in this video.
Also, it can be disassembled and reassembled to avoid suspicion.

I'm thinking of taking the end cap off the handle and filling it with sand to add weight.
I'm confident it would bust a 2x4 to splinters with one strike.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I prefer to carry a .45, but that's just me.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I'm not sure (outside of a zombie apocalypse) where something like that would be useful. Some things like war hammers were left in the dust of history for good reason. Yet if somebody thinks they can make a buck on novelty they'll jump on it.
> 
> Maybe it would be good for cracking walnuts while we wait around for metal armor to come back into use.


Obviously it's meant to be used for wallboard demolition. It looks like it will handle any thickness up to an inch. With that spike you might get away with using it as a log splitting wedge, but I'd have to have one in hand before I'd certify it.

Or maybe if you were crazy enough to let a bear get close to use it?


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Although they have a bad wrap with blade snobs, I have to admit they look fun.

...at least to slice open soda bottles when the Cola Apocalypse finally happens.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Tactical hammer is pretty cool but I made my own war club. Works juuuuuust fine.


----------

